# Fertilizer for red leafed plants?



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

This may be a dumb question. But I bought some Plant Food Tabs 0-0-6 plus iron (no phosphates) for aquatic plants. It guarantees greener leaves. Will this increase the chlorophyl in my red leafed plants making them appear greener? What is a good fertilizer to use on red leafed aquarium plants? Our city water already has phosphates. I got these tabs primarily for my Madagascar Lace Leaf plant since it needs extra nutrition.

Or is simply better lighting the solution to redder leaves?


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

I believe reds like a lot of iron and potassium.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They also like some nitrates.


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

Thank you so much for the info. The Jungle Plant tabs have 1% iron, and have potassium chloride and potassium sulfate in them. I've got 30 ppm nitrates now. Is that enough?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would get some iron and dose some extra.


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

Okay, I'll look for some iron. Is that the liquid or tablet type?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

If you want to dose iron I have heard the ferrous gluconate is a good method.

100 240mg pills are like $6 from drug stores.

I mix a pill in a 12 oz bottle then dose a little each day.

Edit: I mean each week. Daily dosing of iron could be a big dangerous overdose.

/edit

Can't say it make much difference but then I also don't have reds. It also did not affect my corals in my marine tank so it must be pretty safe. I have noticed a little less algae in the marine tank though.

See

Ferrous Gluconate 240 mg | Gold Seal | Walgreens


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

Great idea! I have a trip planned to Walgreens tonight. I'll pick some up while I'm there.


----------



## Orlando (Aug 4, 2009)

Getting reds to "pop" more than usual can be very hard to target with all different species of plants. I find that very low nitrates will bring the reds out in my tanks. 
That being said, I find a source of iron readily available either through the root base or leaves works on a variety of plants..
Followed by intense lighting 

Regards,
Orlando


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

Thank you, that's very good advice. Its a gorgeous red right now, I'm still looking for the ferrous gluconate. Couldn't find it at my local Walgreens. I may have to order it on-line. I'll look this weekend again at other stores.


----------



## Orlando (Aug 4, 2009)

Seachems Iron would work perfect Thats very good stuff..


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

My LFS had a great variety of SeaChem products. That's the first place I'll head. Thank you for the tip.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

For cheaper iron look online for chelated iron for aquariums. It is a powder, and 1/8 tsp is plenty for a 75g tank once every 3 days. 

AGA or Rex Grigg and a few other stores. BTW Flourish complete also has some iron, so I just dose with that and add the powder as needed.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

fishfinder said:


> ...
> 
> I'm still looking for the ferrous gluconate. Couldn't find it at my local Walgreens. I may have to order it on-line. I'll look this weekend again at other stores.



This is what I got from wallgreens on line for kent wa:



wallgreens on line ferris gluconate said:


> Southeast 256th & 104th Southeast or Smith & Benson, Kent, WA *In Stock *
> 25605 104th Ave Se, Kent, WA 98031
> Phone (253) 813-6968
> 
> ...


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Dmaaaaax said:


> For cheaper iron look online for chelated iron for aquariums.


Best method. Check Rex or AquariumFertilizer.com. I dose dry ferts every day. That, 3+ wpg and CO2...makes for very nice coloration.


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

I got some SeaChem Flourish Iron liquid this weekend. I had already used a tab by Jungle, 0-0-6 plus iron and micronutrients, near the root systems, at 1/4 tab per plant. 

My little 12 gallon Eclipse12 doesn't have an option for 3+ WPG lighting. But another tank is next to it, so it gets more than the usual for an Eclipse12. I don't know about the CO2, seems silly for a 12 gallon ... lol.

So far, the only problem is the YoYo's somewhat tearing the plant apart. Its only half as thick as it was when I got it, but twice as big.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

fishfinder said:


> I don't know about the CO2, seems silly for a 12 gallon ... lol.


On the contrare......DIY CO2 is perfect for your 12g. You can use it with good results up 30g....however....others have used it on larger tanks as well.


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

I'll check that out when I get home from work tonight. Might be a fun project.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Before you go crazy on DiY, make sure you check your KH (carbonate hardness) and GH (general hardness). A reading of 3-4 or more is good enough to buffer the pH. The last thing you want is to add CO2 and have your pH drop a full point or more. You want the pH to drop slowly and no more than 0.5-0.8...then at night with a DiY since you cannot turn it off, make sure you have plenty of surface agitation to keep oxygen levels up.

Keep an eye on your CO2 for a few days, especially first thing in the morning when it will probably be at its lowest and right after lights out.


----------



## armedbiggiet (Jun 9, 2009)

susankat said:


> I would get some iron and dose some extra.


Like Susankat said, need some extra iron like Seacam's Iron cause that 1% is not thing. What you got is all purpose fert for most of the stuff and that 1% would be out very easy as Iron disapper very fast. But with out the good lighting can't really show off your red!!!

And, Lower the PH = higher the Co2 contant in the water... hope this would help before you jump into the DIY CO2. Not all plants needed CO2 if you have the correct lighting(high in kelvin)

T


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

armedbiggiet said:


> Like Susankat said, need some extra iron like Seacam's Iron cause that 1% is not thing. What you got is all purpose fert for most of the stuff and that 1% would be out very easy as Iron disapper very fast. But with out the good lighting can't really show off your red!!!
> 
> And, Lower the PH = higher the Co2 contant in the water... hope this would help before you jump into the DIY CO2. Not all plants needed CO2 if you have the correct lighting(high in kelvin)
> 
> T


Ummm...

First, Seachem Iron is also 1%. This is a good amount and so are the root tabs. The difference is if he has any plants that are not rooted like anubia and ferns. Those plants need to get their iron from the water.

Second, There is a CO2 calculator floating on the internet that lets you figure out how much CO2 is in your tank based on the pH and the kH. This is flawed in many ways. If you are not putting any CO2 into your tank, your CO2 content is essentially zero no matter how low your pH is. The kH is supposed to read carbonate but if your tank is not made of RO/DI water, phosphates and other buffers will affect the kH reading giving you a higher kH and thus higher CO2 reading...again all this means nothing if you are not actually pumping any CO2 into the tank. 

Third the higher your lighting (watts) the more likely it is that you will need CO2 and nutrients. The key is to strike a balance between the 3. If he wants to stay away from CO2 and too many nutrients, then he has to keep his lights on the low end.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I just realized on the previous page I posted dosing every day. that should have been weekly not daily dosing.

I have edited and am sorry.

my .02


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

This an old thread dug up by a spambot or something.


----------

